# in cui/nella quale/ dove



## vallery

Ciao a tutti! 
 
Quale la frase è più corretta ? 
 
La società, *in cui* il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire.
 
La società, *nella quale*  il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire.
 
La società, *dove * il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire.
 
 
Vallery


----------



## marshall86_86

Ciao! "In cui" e "nella quale" sono decisamente meglio di "dove".


----------



## Necsus

Dipende. Perché la virgola dopo società? S'intende uno specifico tipo di società?


----------



## vallery

Grazie marshall86_86, grazie Necsus!

Dipende da cosa? Ah, la virgola... Eh, non so perché, in russo ci va, così l'ho messa anche qui. No, non intendo nessun tipo di società particolare, intendo la nostra società.


----------



## Necsus

Se non è una specifica società la virgola è giustificata. E anch'io escluderei _dove_.


----------



## Lituano

Salve Vallery! Parlo bene russo e capisco bene perché vuoi usare l`avverbio "dove" però in italiano "dove" ha un significato diverso da quello russo e cioè: dove avv. - serve a domandare o a determinare un luogo. Non penso che una società sia un luogo... Quindi mi pare che la frase "La società dove..."  non sia corretta. Cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!


----------



## luway

Ciao!

Riguardo alla virgola: se la vuoi mettere dopo 'società', direi che poi la devi mettere anche prima di 'è', così soggetto e verbo non vengono separati


----------



## VogaVenessian

luway said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Riguardo alla virgola: se la vuoi mettere dopo 'società', direi che poi la devi mettere anche prima di 'è', così soggetto e verbo non vengono separati


Hai stramaledettamente ragione! E - per quanto so di russo - la devono mettere anche i russi!


----------



## vallery

Lituano said:


> Salve Vallery! Parlo bene russo e capisco bene perché vuoi usare l`avverbio "dove" però in italiano "dove" ha un significato diverso da quello russo e cioè: dove avv. - serve a domandare o a determinare un luogo. Non penso che una società sia un luogo... Quindi mi pare che la frase "La società dove..." non sia corretta. Cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!


Ciao Lituano! Sì, hai ragione, _*dove*_ l'ho messo apposta per l'ultimo, giusto per ulteriori consigli. Saluti dall'Italia!



luway said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Riguardo alla virgola: se la vuoi mettere dopo 'società', direi che poi la devi mettere anche prima di 'è', così soggetto e verbo non vengono separati



Ciao luway! Volevo metterla anch'io prima di *è, *lo giuro, è solo che io tendo a mettere troppe virgole, parlo in generale, e a volte le ometto volutamente. 



VogaVenessian said:


> Hai stramaledettamente ragione! E - per quanto so di russo - la devono mettere anche i russi!



Ciao VogaVenessian! 

_E*,* per quanto so di russo*,* la devono mettere anche i russi! _
I russi avrebbero messo le virgole.


----------



## blurrs

vallery said:


> "_E*,* per quanto so di russo*,* la devono mettere anche i russi!" _
> I russi avrebbero messo le virgole.



Anche in italiano è corretto mettere le virgole, in questo caso, proprio come in russo. L'uso delle barrette è un altro modo consentito 

Riguardo quanto detto da Lituano, il _dove _non è assolutamente sbagliato, ma è preferibile utilizzare _in cui _o _nella quale _che risultano più fini e ricercati.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

In italiano (e in inglese e francese), a differenza di quello che succede in tedesco e in russo, le virgole a sinistra e a destra della porzione relativa della frase sono obbligatorie soltanto nel caso in cui la proposizione relativa sia di tipo "attributivo", ovvero "non restrittiva". Quando invece la p. relativa è restrittiva - come, secondo me, nel caso di Valle - l'impiego delle virgole costituisce un errore e rischia di indurre un'interpretazione errata della frase. La relativa restrittiva è quella in cui la parte relativa è _indispensabile alla individuazione_ dell'antecedente: in "La società in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire", la porzione _"in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini_" ci dice di quale tipo di società stiamo parlando, e pertanto, anche nella produzione orale, non c'è nessuno iato tra le parole "società" e "in", proprio perché l'antecedente e la relativa, costituendo un blocco unico, vanno pronunciate con un'unica emissione di fiato. 
Diverso sarebbe il caso di, per es., "La società postindustriale, in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini, è destinata a scomparire" le virgole sarebbero al loro posto perché "la società" sarebbe già individuabile tramite l'aggettivo "postindustriale", e pertanto la porzione "in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini" costituirebbe una mera aggiunta non indispensabile. Conseguentemente, il parlante sarebbe portato a fare una piccola pausa dopo la parola "società" e prima della parola "è"; ci sarebbe inoltre un sensibile abbassamento del tono, che ritornerebbe al livello originario soltanto per l'ultimo segmento della frase.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Akire72

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Giorgio. Le virgole si usano per un inciso, ma non è questo il caso, perché "in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini" ci spiega quale società andrà a morire. La parte tra le virgole (inciso) automaticamente potrebbe essere eliminata e se si elimina questo pezzo da questa frase, lafrease non ha più alcn senso.


La società, in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini, è destinata a scomparire. (=La società è destinata a scomparire.)

La società in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire.


----------



## blurrs

Quello che hanno detto Akire72 e Giorgio Spizzi non fa una piega, ma io l'avevo intesa come società in generale (la nostra società), in cui _il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini _(e questo è l'inciso, che fornisce un'ulteriore notizia giustificando quanto detto nella principale).

La mia interpretazione era quindi:

Nella società il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini -> La società è destinata a scomparire.

Forse però non ha senso parlare di società in termini generali, potrebbe essere sbagliata la mia interpretazione...chi mi spiega meglio?


----------



## vallery

blurrs said:


> il _dove _non è assolutamente sbagliato, ma è preferibile utilizzare _in cui _o _nella quale _che risultano più fini e ricercati.



Ciao blurrs1!
Il *dove* non è sbagliato in assoluto, ma, secondo me, è meno indicato, è per questo l’ho messo per ultimo. Però, ho preferito non ometterlo per ulteriori consigli.


Ciao Giorgio! 
Grazie per la tua spiegazione esaustiva. 



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Conseguentemente, il parlante sarebbe portato a fare una piccola pausa dopo la parola "società" e prima della parola "è"; ci sarebbe inoltre un sensibile abbassamento del tono, che ritornerebbe al livello originario soltanto per l'ultimo segmento della frase.



Ecco, ho fatto una pausa un po’ più lunga.. ed è saltata fuori la virgola.




Akire72 said:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Giorgio. Le virgole si usano per un inciso, ma non è questo il caso, perché "in cui il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini" ci spiega quale società andrà a morire.



Ciao Akire72!

Ma io non ho specificato quale società andrà a morire, anzi, ho detto chiaramente _la società_ [...]., con ciò intendevo tutte le società. Forse (è sottointeso), si salveranno solo quelle società primordiali dove (eh, ho usato il _*dove*_) il progresso non ha superato ( non ancora) di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini.




blurrs said:


> ..ma io l'avevo intesa come società in generale (la nostra società), in cui _il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini…_



Sì, è proprio quel che volevo dire. Parlavo della *nostra società* nella quale il progresso corre talmente veloce che non lascia lo spazio e il tempo per i desideri.

Vallery

P.S: qualcuno mi può spiegare come si usa il tasto_ Multiquote, per favore_?


----------



## luway

vallery said:


> P.S: qualcuno mi può spiegare come si usa il tasto_ Multiquote, per favore_?



Ciao Vallery  Non so se non ti ha già risposto qualcuno (dato che mi pare tu abbia risolto), comunque ti mando io un messaggio privato. Tieni anche a mente che per dubbi di questo tipo puoi sempre rivolgerti ai moderatori.


----------



## Akire72

vallery said:


> Ciao Akire72!
> 
> Ma io non ho specificato quale società andrà a morire, anzi, ho detto chiaramente _la società_ [...]., con ciò intendevo tutte le società. Forse (è sottointeso), si salveranno solo quelle società primordiali dove (eh, ho usato il _*dove*_) il progresso non ha superato ( non ancora) di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, è proprio quel che volevo dire. Parlavo della *nostra società* nella quale il progresso corre talmente veloce che non lascia lo spazio e il tempo per i desideri.
> 
> Vallery




Vallery, se avessi scritto
"La nostra società, nella quale/in cui il progresso non ha superato di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini, è destinata a morire" le virgole ci vogliono, perché dici quale società: la nostra. Nel caso del primo post invece è la relativa che definisce quale società andrà a morire quindi la relativa è come un attributo e non lo puoi mettere tra le virgole. Altrimenti è come se dicessi "La figlia, di Gianni, si è sposata". Ce le metteresti le virgole qui?

La società andrà a morire è una frase senza senso. Non esiste UNA SOLA società, ma tante. Quale andrà a morire? Quella in cui il progresso non ha superato di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini.

Spero di essere stata abbastanza chiara.


----------



## vallery

Sì, Akire72, sei stata chiarissima, grazie. Vorrei solo puntualizzare, che io non ho usato la negazione, ovvero: La società *in cui* il progresso supera di gran lunga i desideri degli uomini è destinata a scomparire.

Ciao 
Vallery


----------

